# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  حذف 22 اپلیکیشن مخرب " LIGHTSOUT " از گوگل پلی

## zeynab89

به تازگی محققان امنیتی در فروشگاه محبوب اپلیکیشن گوگل پلی یک جزء تبلیغاتی مخرب با نام “LightsOut” را کشف و مانع پیشرفت آن در دیگر برنامه ها شدند. به طور کلی برنامه های آلوده بین 1.5 تا 7.5 میلیون بار دانلود شده اند.

محققان امنیتی در Check Point این جزء تبلیغاتی را کشف کردند و متوجه درآمد غیر قانونی مجرمانی که پشت این جزء تبلیغاتی مخرب قرار داشتند، شدند.مجرمان توانسته بودند کاربران را برای مشاهده و کلیک بر روی تبلیغات نمایش داده شده بر روی تلفن های همراه آن ها فریب دهند.

Check Point در وبلاگ خود نوشته بود:" برخی از کاربران گوگل پلی به هیچ عنوان با میل خود بر روی تبلیغات کلیک نکرده اند و در پس از کلیک بر روی تبلیغات فریب کلیک ها را می خوردند. یکی از کاربران دیگر گزارش داده است که فعالیت های آزاردهنده ی تبلیغات آن ها حتی پس از دریافت و دانلود نسخه های بدون تبلیغات هم ادامه داشته است".

محققان Check Point این اپلیکیشن را در ماه نوامبر در گوگل پلی کشف و طی یک هفته پس از اعلام فعالیت های مخرب به کمپانی گوگل 22 برنامه از این فروشگاه حذف گردید. قدیمی ترین برنامه هایی که در ابتدا عرضه شدند، در سپتامبر 2017 مشاهده شد.

محققان امنیتی بر این باور هستند که توسعه دهندگان این نرم افزار مخرب از APK های مخرب که به عنوان Solid SDK  شناخته می شوند و کدهای مخربی کهLightsOut در طیف بسیاری از برنامه های اندرویدی وجود دارد، استفاده می کردند. محبوب ترین نرم افزار ضبط تماس های تلفن های هوشمند 5 میلیون بار دانلود شد و اپلیکیشن دیگری که اعتبار وای فای های را ذخیره می کرد حدود 500.000 دفعه دانلود شده بود.

محققان معتقد هستند که نرم افزارهای مخرب قادرند محافظت قوی گوگل پلی را دور بزنند تا از این راه به انتشار بدافزارها، جاسوس افزارها و ویروس های تروجان بپردازند.

محققان در مقالات امنیتی خود نوشته اند: "LightsOut"در نگاه اول کاملا قانونی و مشروع به نظر می رسد و این ظاهر قانونی باعث می شود تا کاربران بتوانند به آن اعتماد کنند و تمام اختیارات را به آن بدهند. حتی این برنامه از کاربران اجازه می گیرد که آیا می خواهید تبلیغات برای شما وجود داشته باشد یا خیر. غافل از آنکه نظر کاربر در این بین هیچ اهمیتی ندارد و همه چیز ساختگی است".

با این حال آنچه که کاربران پیش بینی نکرده اند این است که LightsOut قادر است از اسکریپت ها برای رد تصمیم کاربر استفاده کند و عملا تبلیغات برای آن ها ظاهر شود. در صورتی که کاربر تبلیغات را غیر فعال سازد، سرور فرمان و کنترل (http[😏//cloudzad[.]com) بدافزارها را برای نمایش یک آگهی هدایت می کند.

کاربرانی که توسط بدافزارها مورد حمله قرار گرفتند مدام برای آن ها تبلیغات متفاوت نمایش داده می شود و دچار سردرگمی و بی چارگی می شوند. تبلیغات تا جایی ادامه پیدا می‌کند که در پایان یک تماس تلفنی نیز تبلیغات ظاهر می شود و هر جایی در دستگاه شما در آخر با نمایش یک تبلیغات به همراه خواهد بود.

برای جلوگیری از حذف برنامه های تبلیغاتی توسط کاربران، توسعه دهندگان برنامه های مخرب اپلیکیشن ها را به گونه ای طراحی کرده اند که آیکون ها از چشم کاربران پنهان بماند.Daniel Padon محقق امنیتی دستگاه های هوشمند در Check Point نرم افزاری را که آیکون های ناپدید شده را نمایان می کند معرفی نمود. این محقق بر این باور است که نرم افزارهای امنیتی می توانند به راحتی چنین برنامه هایی را شناسایی و از ورود آن ها به سیستم شما جلوگیری کنند.

----------

